# Insane Stunts?



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the craziest stunts you have done or built!

Trying to get inspiration for building some stuff behind my house.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are some things my friend Kenny and I have built behind his house in his lot.

The Dragon. We just got this built within the last two weeks.









The Roller Coaster (topside...these pics were taken before the construction of the Dragon)









bottom side

















View of the 'Shoot' section, including the Roller Coaster on the right and the 6er Drop on the left. This pic was taken from our tree fort/photo-op platform.









Model Railroad section. Aside from the spools, this is constructed entirely out of cedar.

























Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy Fvck thats sick


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

That is freakin awesome


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Here are some things my friend Kenny and I have built behind his house in his lot..


very cool


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Wow*

Not much to say........Frikin awesome


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike, It looks great you've been busy.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is sick


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats an incredible amount of wood! Hopefully my backyard will look like that someday.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I definitely need to move.

oh - Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Technik (Oct 6, 2007)

where is that located??


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

insane in the3 membrane...tbhats what she said


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Big stunts
























bank to air out








drop or roll








flair a dirt quarter
















handplant a digger








have fun building.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

buckoW said:


> Big stunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are NUTS!!!
They look plenty of fun and seem to contain vast potential for a nice trip to the hospital carried out on a stretcher. LOL



Trail Bait said:


> Mike, It looks great you've been busy.


Thanks. How are your crazy drops and DJs coming along? I saw the video that you PMed me telling me about a few months ago. Very nice.



JBinKC said:


> Thats an incredible amount of wood! Hopefully my backyard will look like that someday


80+% of that wood out there was absolutely free. Most of it came from the scrap pile of a housing subdivision under construction at which my former landlord is a realtor. He tells me when they're done with a house and we can usually find all kinds of scrap lumber. I'd check around in your area for places like that. Even if you don't know the realtors there, I don't think they'd care if you came out and helped the contractors get rid of their scrap.



Technik said:


> where is that located??


It's about 20 miles east of Nashville, TN; the nations premier freeride hotspot...LOL.

Here are some more pictures.
This is the platform step-up. It is right in line after you hit the Roller Coaster kicker or right after the Dragon berms. Starting with the bottom (quarter and head on) view and progressing up the step up on to the platform...
Quarter view.








Head on view.








On the step up ramp.








Up towards the platform a bit (still on the step up ramp)









Ok, this is a picture of the platform and step up ramp taken from the opposite direction. You will notice the Roller Coaster in the distance in the center of the pic towards the top. This pic was also taken before the Dragon was constructed. The catwalk joining the platform from the top right is the KM Catwalk. I'll get some pics of that posted when I can. The catwalk branching off the platform to the bottom left goes to the Elbow Drop. You can see it in the pic below this one.









Now, take a look at this pic and the one above it. The pic above was taken standing on the catwalk in this pic that is going across the pic...the overpass. The landing ramp on the right in this pic is the same landing ramp from the platform in the picture above. That is the Platform Drop. Now if you'll notice the drop/tranny on the left, that is the aforementioned Elbow Drop. It is also the drop that comes off the catwalk branching off to the left in the pic above. 
When you land the Elbow Drop and go straight, it will take you to the first spool of the model railroad shown in the pics of my post above.









Here is a pic of me going off the Elbow Drop. The Elbow Drop is 8.5 feet off the ground. The lip of the tranny is 5 feet high, and it is a curved lander, not flat.  There is a ~6.5 foot gap as well; however this was taken when we first built it and there was only about a 4ft gap then.
I actually went too fast off it one day and my front wheel landed in the dirt in front of the ramp and my back wheel landed somewhere in the bottom two or three feet of the ramp; it bottomed my rear shock out. I shall not do that again until I get a bike with more travel. 
Be advised...5" travel A/M bikes don't bode well on 8.5 foot drops to flat. LOL.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh, those poor, goddamn, trees!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Can someone say....... Hijack...... 

BTW, nice woodwork.... looks super clean and fun.... not to mention ....safe...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

One of the scarier drops I've done...about 18 feet to the landing with a 60-70 degree hip tossed in for fun!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> Can someone say....... Hijack......
> 
> BTW, nice woodwork.... looks super clean and fun.... not to mention ....safe...


Thanks. It is. We overbuilt all of that stuff something fierce.

What do you mean hijack? Didn't the OP request pictures of some crazy **** we've built? I was merely obliging him. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Skinny section: foot wide, gets up about 6 ft high, rolls down to teeter, then across a 3" wide section to 90 degree turn and over to the ground:









Just fininshing this one, 14ft high, 15ft gap, hit it fast enough and you can gap it out about 30 feet:









My favorite stunt ever built, not too insane but very fun..7ft kicker up to 10ft high platform, 24ft long with a stepdown at the end to tranny, 10ft drop, OR loop off to the side and ride the wall:









I also have a 19ft stepdown and a 26ft ravene gap. no pics at this time.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Thanks. It is. We overbuilt all of that stuff something fierce.
> 
> What do you mean hijack? Didn't the OP request pictures of some crazy **** we've built? I was merely obliging him. :thumbsup:


I was just kidding... I forgot to throw in one of those "emotocons"..   :thumbsup: 

My favorite part of MTBR is being able to see other features.. It gives me inspiration, it is all I think about when I go into the woods... Keep em' comming...:thumbsup:


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

jdude said:


> Skinny section: foot wide, gets up about 6 ft high, rolls down to teeter, then across a 3" wide section to 90 degree turn and over to the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way in hell I'd hit any of that. Props on creativity. :thumbsup:


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

buckoW said:


> Big stunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics man,dig the photos,keep ridin man:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

"nice pics man,dig the photos,keep ridin man "
Thanks.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jdude said:


> Skinny section: foot wide, gets up about 6 ft high, rolls down to teeter, then across a 3" wide section to 90 degree turn and over to the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see more pictures of this stuff, especially the bottom one. That one is pretty intriguing.
And since a 13 ft. drop is in the plans at Kenny's house, I'd like to see more pics of that drop/gapper for some visual build references myself.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Keep It Coming!! I Am Building Some More This Weekend!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> Here are some things my friend Kenny and I have built behind his house in his lot.
> 
> The Dragon. We just got this built within the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


Crazzy stuff but what is that yellow kent doing there(fifth picture)????? 
Dont tell me you actually ride that $100 bike on that beautiful north shore trail????


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

http://tonysphotos.fotopic.net

all the herts shore stuff i build/ride


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Crazzy stuff but what is that yellow kent doing there(fifth picture)?????
> Dont tell me you actually ride that $100 bike on that beautiful north shore trail????


Oh yeah. That's my trusty dirt-jumpin, drop-hittin steed!
Haha..J/K. That's actually Kenny's 7 year old son, Cameron's little bike. I think he only paid $80 for it though. 
Cameron hasn't hit any of that big stuff but he has ridden both of the little beginner stunts we have up topside in the picture here.








I'm sure Kenny will get him a quality DJ or something when he does get a little bigger and starts hitting the bigger stuff.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

jedi said:


> http://tonysphotos.fotopic.net
> 
> all the herts shore stuff i build/ride


Sick work


----------



## Battlecat (Oct 26, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Here are some things my friend Kenny and I have built behind his house in his lot.
> Hope this gives you some ideas.


you win!

haha!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jedi said:


> https://tonysphotos.fotopic.net
> 
> all the herts shore stuff i build/ride


That's some ill **** dude! All that stuff is even giving me ideas.

And this...








I definitely like the way you think. That looks like an interchange that I would build.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dang all that stuff is so sick


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> I would like to see more pictures of this stuff, especially the bottom one. That one is pretty intriguing.
> .


Here's a vidyo of it: www.ksfreeriders.com/videos/stepupstepdown.wmv 
there's a couple of naughty words I didn't quite edit out so turn down the volume a bit if you're at work. and please excuse my repetative narrating

It's a fun structure but I'm the only one that's hit it so far. All my riding buddies are pussies.

I hope they read this and come out and hit it now.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jdude said:


> Here's a vidyo of it: www.ksfreeriders.com/videos/stepupstepdown.wmv
> there's a couple of naughty words I didn't quite edit out so turn down the volume a bit if you're at work. and please excuse my repetative narrating
> 
> It's a fun structure but I'm the only one that's hit it so far. All my riding buddies are pussies.
> ...


That looks pretty fun. It looks easy per se`, but only after you overcome your fear and just commit to it and hit it with speed. I sure would hate to case that step down tranny.
Were you spun/maxed out with speed when you hit the step up or could you have throttled it a bit more? It doesn't even look like you had to even pull up on the step down kicker; and you still landed over halfway down the tranny. Very nice. 
It looks like it flows pretty well. What's the height between the step down kicker lip and the step down tranny lip?


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

looks fine.


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> That looks pretty fun. It looks easy per se`, but only after you overcome your fear and just commit to it and hit it with speed. I sure would hate to case that step down tranny.
> Were you spun/maxed out with speed when you hit the step up or could you have throttled it a bit more? It doesn't even look like you had to even pull up on the step down kicker; and you still landed over halfway down the tranny. Very nice.
> It looks like it flows pretty well. What's the height between the step down kicker lip and the step down tranny lip?


No, I wasn't maxed out. A guy can get up as much speed as he wants since you have an entire field to ride across. Casing the tranny isn't really an issue. I've come up short once by about a foot and on 8" of travel it was fine. I've got a 4' wide platform on top of that tranny and I've figured that the minimum speed you have to hit the top kicker without nosediving will still get you gapped out enough to make it. It flows very nicely..I'm thinking about hitting it on the hardtail. Height between the kick lip and tranny is only about 6 or 7 feet..not much in itself but I had been building all year and not much riding so it was a bit intimidating at first. now it's just plain addictive


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I went out there today to see if I could get some riding in today, but the ground was still to soft from the rain we had earlier this week, to ride. 
So I took some more pictures.
This is the little plank drop with the up ramp to the KM catwalk behind it.
In perspective to its location, the Roller Coaster is about 60 feet to the right of this. This line is more or less parallel to the Coaster's line. The plank drop is a foot wide and the KM catwalk is 2.5' wide, and varies from 6.5' to 9' off the ground.









I'm standing about halfway up the up-ramp here.









Further up the catwalk. In this picture, you can also see where the catwalk forks to the right, it leads to the platform and the step up kinda behind the trees off to the right. 
The part that goes straight leads to the 9 Lives Drop.









Edge of 9 Lives Drop. It is 9 feet high, ~7 foot gap and the tranny is 5 feet high, and 15 feet long.









This is right where the right fork of the KM catwalk meets the platform. You will also notice where the step up joins the platform in the bottom right corner. The catwalk going straight out is the Elbow Drop; the 90 degree bend in the catwalk is where it got its name from.









This is going around the aforementioned 90 degree turn. 








This is at the bottom of that curved, banked down ramp. We recently moved this ramp down here and haven't had much time to dial in the distance for the tranny.









I have a few more pics, but I have to get something to eat before my stomach implodes. More to come.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

MTB Mike, where do you live?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

pro said:


> MTB Mike, where do you live?


I live in Nashville, TN.

I think I came down with a cold or the flu, so I'm stuck here at home loopy on thera flu. So I figured I'd post some more pics.
This is the other entrance to the model railroad. 








The idea of this first turnabout is to have another skinny branch off between this one coming up to it, and the one veering off the right to it. The other skinny will loop around to the left and eventually join back up with the 2nd spool.









This is the 9 Lives Drop from the bottom. After you hit the tranny, you have the berm that goes to the right. 








It then goes under the overpass here. That is the same catwalk that elbows off the platform. It is right before the banked descending curve. The trail joins the trail coming off the Elbow Drop and right up to the first spool of the model railroad.









Aerial views of the KM catwalk and platform. This was taken from our photo-op platform. Apologies for the blurriness of the pics; foliage > camera focus/resolution.

























This is the photo-op deck. It provides a really good panoramic view, but not of everything, so this probably won't be the last one of these we build around the place.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

rmb_mike, your my hero. Im gonna go hit the local freeride park tomorrow, hopefully gonna get some pics (maybe some video), dunno. Ill see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected], it rained here last night, so now its gonna be hella slippery. W/e, Ill still try to get some pics. You guys know if this kinda stuff is unrideable when wet? Or do I just have to be careful...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I would err on the side of caution. You can track mud from the ground onto the wooden structures and then they become slippery as well.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, right, didn't even think of that. Well, thanks for the advice, I'm off!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo, it was way too slippery out there. w/e, hit some jumps anyway. ill post some pics later...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha, check these out.








haha way too slippery for me.
















Some pics of the track...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

looks cool man, you should practice not putting your hand out like that and using a shoulder instead. Even a rib is better. if you break your wrist, you'll be out for awhile and be pretty bummed about it. Breaking a rib is kind of a hassle, but at least you can still do pretty much everything that you normally do save the intense physical stuff.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a little timid with shoulder right now. I shattered it at keystone a few months ago, and have only just started riding again. But yeah, that's good advice.
Edit: to the OP, if you're building somewhere it rains a lot, you might want to consider covering your ladders and such with grip tape or the like. It could get you a lot more riding for your work. Just a thought...


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! keep it coming!


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> Thanks. It is. We overbuilt all of that stuff something fierce.
> 
> What do you mean hijack? Didn't the OP request pictures of some crazy **** we've built? I was merely obliging him. :thumbsup:


Your stuff is pure sex. Nice man. Looks like when I was in Nashville over T-giving I went to the wrong place to ride.   Your stuff looks great. I don't know how much I'd ride there but I'd sure love to come watch and bring my vid camera.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Yeah, I'm a little timid with shoulder right now. I shattered it at keystone a few months ago, and have only just started riding again. But yeah, that's good advice.
> Edit: to the OP, if you're building somewhere it rains a lot, *you might want to consider covering your ladders and such with grip tape or the like*. It could get you a lot more riding for your work. Just a thought...


Grip tape works pretty good but it tends to be expensive. The least expensive method I've come across is cheap, flat, petroleum based paint mixed in with some sand. The paint will protect it from moisture on the top and the sand provides the grip. 
Plus, just slathering the paint across the decking will cover more area quicker than cutting and pasting the grip tape on.



> Your stuff is pure sex. Nice man. Looks like when I was in Nashville over T-giving I went to the wrong place to ride. Your stuff looks great. I don't know how much I'd ride there but I'd sure love to come watch and bring my vid camera.


What trail did you ride when you were here? 
We actually haven't been able to ride out there ourselves because it's been too damn wet and muddy. GRRRR!!! 
If you're ever back in the area, look me up. You're more than welcome to come out there and ride; fortunately, this isn't one of those Norcal secret trails.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

*Holy thread resurrection, Batman!*

Well, due to a job change, financial issues and mother nature being the c### that she is, I hadn't really had a chance to even go out there to build, let alone ride, from December until about a month ago.
Well, we have gotten to ride a little bit over the past couple of weeks and knock all the rust off from the winter and rain. 
We finall got both berms of the Dragon set fully constructed. They are actually more or less berm/wallride hybrids. While you need a bit of speed to hit them, on the flipside, the banks themselves are big, sweeping, lazy turns. 
Here are a couple of vids of us hitting them.
Kenny (owner of land all this is built on) hittin it:





Me hittin it:





We started construction on the catwalk a few weeks ago, that will lead up to the 13 foot drop that we have planned. I hope to have it built by the end of August.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

William42 said:


> looks cool man, you should practice not putting your hand out like that and using a shoulder instead. Even a rib is better. if you break your wrist, you'll be out for awhile and be pretty bummed about it. Breaking a rib is kind of a hassle, but at least you can still do pretty much everything that you normally do save the intense physical stuff.


this thread resurrection is funny

still recovering from a broken wrist from putting my hand down while riding home drunk!

let that be a lesson to you: watchout for the ground, it'll come out of nowhere, and just when you go to try and punch it, you'll discover it can take a hit.

anyway, digging the vids, i actually referred my friend to this thread to try and get him to build some stuff like this!


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know its far from what you guys do, but I did a bit of downhill on my 29er this past weekend at at 7Springs, sorry for this being so short im broken, and so is my bike... I was hot doggin it my last run and wiped out pretty bad. Hit the last jump a bit too hard, back end bounced and down I went. I got scrapes all over the left side of me, and bruises all down the right.

Joe (NorthFaceZJ) on Rock Garden


















After almost getting lost, made it back to the lodge for some bev's.









me hitting a tabletop



























Damage report for the bike: 
Need new seat
Front Derailure (bent)

Other than the accident, I was crushing the course, and its a blast to run! I cant wait until they open the other 2 runs!

As soon as im better and my bike is fixed ill be back out there.

some of mah damage:


















Oh, and im DEF. getting a DH bike in the near future!


----------



## WreckedEm (Feb 12, 2008)

JeepXJ3 said:


> Oh, and im DEF. getting a DH bike in the near future!


You might consider investing in body armor as well. Ouch.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

or at least something with sleeves

this thread, she delivers.


----------



## Clattymine (Jun 26, 2007)

You hillbillies have way too much time on your hands!


*(yes, I'm insanely jealous!)*


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

WreckedEm said:


> You might consider investing in body armor as well. Ouch.:thumbsup:


haha! Yeah im a trail rider looking to get into downhill, this was my first taste of it, and I loved it even with the road rash I have! Im currently searching out a decent FS DH FR bike. I dont really care about weight, as my Fisher is light enough.

This thread is pretty sick though!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone remember Zachdank's helmet cam video of the S.T.I.N.C? I have been looking for that thing forever...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Search the forum or Pinkbike videos.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/14844/
this one?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Nut! said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/14844/
> this one?


That's it. That's probably my favorirte freeride vid. That trail is tits!


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

that vid is ILL!!!


----------



## kalooch (Jan 14, 2008)

i would brake something so fast on some of that.


----------



## ImAHater (Jun 9, 2008)

*Dude*

You killed this thread. I dont think crashing on a set of small tables classifies as insane stunts...More like Poor judgement and wrong equiptment.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

ImAHater said:


> You killed this thread. I dont think crashing on a set of small tables classifies as insane stunts...More like Poor judgement and wrong equiptment.


I think you just justified your username in one post. Did you not read that it was his first time riding DH? Cut him some slack.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

kalooch said:


> i would brake something so fast on some of that.


Haha...kinda like the rider that fell off the skinny at the end of that vid?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

ImAHater said:


> You killed this thread. I dont think crashing on a set of small tables classifies as insane stunts...More like Poor judgement and wrong equiptment.


You sir, are a jackass. The only poor judement and wrong equipment happened when you were concieved.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

those are siiick
mad props


----------



## ImAHater (Jun 9, 2008)

*Yes sir, I am a jack ass*

And So is anyone who thinks hitting a table is an insaine stunt. 29er or not. I mean, come on. There is an appropiate place to post that dribble, like the Passion forum, the 29er forum. Just because you crash doing something out of your league on a bike not designed for the type of riding you are doing, does not qualify you posting in a thread that ias obviously dedicated to buil;ding and riding Big Hit, Freeride, and Big stunts.

Yeah it might be cool that he has scares and a cool story to tell his chick but if he had went over the bars and broke his back or something else serious and perminent, I think you would all feal differently. People just post things for the wrong reason. This particular thread is to show of your riding and building skills. I am sorry if I offended any one but really, is that post on par with the rest of the thread? I think it would have been more appropriate in the FAIL thread


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

ImAHater said:


> And So is anyone who thinks hitting a table is an insaine stunt. 29er or not. I mean, come on. There is an appropiate place to post that dribble, like the Passion forum, the 29er forum. Just because you crash doing something out of your league on a bike not designed for the type of riding you are doing, does not qualify you posting in a thread that ias obviously dedicated to buil;ding and riding Big Hit, Freeride, and Big stunts.
> 
> Yeah it might be cool that he has scares and a cool story to tell his chick but if he had went over the bars and broke his back or something else serious and perminent, I think you would all feal differently. People just post things for the wrong reason. This particular thread is to show of your riding and building skills. I am sorry if I offended any one but really, is that post on par with the rest of the thread? I think it would have been more appropriate in the FAIL thread


In the beginning of the thread it clearly says, "Lets see some pics of the craziest stunts YOU have done or built!" YOU being no one person in particular. So what is crazy or insane for someone else may not be crazy or insane to YOU but it is to them, so why don't you show a little respect for the people that are just beginning downhill and post some of the most insane stuff you have done.


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn, theres some crazy stuff in here.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

ll 3nZo ll said:


> In the beginning of the thread it clearly says, "Lets see some pics of the craziest stunts YOU have done or built!" YOU being no one person in particular. So what is crazy or insane for someone else may not be crazy or insane to YOU but it is to them, so why don't you show a little respect for the people that are just beginning downhill and post some of the most insane stuff you have done.


Let me play mediator here.
Yes the beginning of the thread does say that. HOWEVER, given that this thread is in the DH/FR forum AND the title does say insane stunts, I don't think the 29er going over a single table top qualifies as what I feel that the OP was _implying_.
With that said, Jeep, don't think for one second that we don't welcome your input and pics. We definitely do. I have to give you kudos for trying that TT on a 29er. I def wouldn't. Now, go get your ass a DH/FR bike and start shreddin'!


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Crazzy stuff but what is that yellow kent doing there(fifth picture)?????
> Dont tell me you actually ride that $100 bike on that beautiful north shore trail????


It's not about the bike, Mr. Intense SS rider. 

I have one of those sitting in my garage. Don't hate.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

That trail was one of the craziest trails I have ever seen/ridden. Those doubles and bridges were no joke. You had to carry snowboard style speed into those hits. 

The guy that built it got into some crazy trouble with the Federal Land Authorities and was forced to tear it all down himself. #1 reason to move to Canada


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

damn thats awesome


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

here's a vid of some of my stuff i built

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5173/


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are a few I have built with the help a few others at different times . Not insane but not beginner stuff either.

Gap with penalty and a stepup.









https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v216/o2manytnks/MOV01042.flv

wood booter to dirt landing in this vid landing was overshot abit but it was the first time the feature was hit.

https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v216/o2manytnks/MOV00934.flv

Double berm jump

Guy in white shirt is standing at the back of the landing



























another gap









and one more I didn't build it or get the guts up to hit it before it was destroyed.

https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v216/o2manytnks/mtbing/MOV00522.flv


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

clock, you always gotta one up everybody? AZ represent!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

:lol: funny. There are quite a few things on this page I consider crazier.


----------



## vwcalbug (Apr 22, 2008)

RMB_MIKE

When are you hosting a get together at your place so we can all ride that crazy stuff??

-Justin


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

vwcalbug said:


> RMB_MIKE
> 
> When are you hosting a get together at your place so we can all ride that crazy stuff??
> 
> -Justin


When Mother Nature decides to stop being a douche nozzle **** bag ***** and let's the sun shine for more than 4 ****ing days at a time, so the lot can dry out. The place has been a perpetual mud pit since October. 
As you can probably tell, I'm not happy with Mother Nature right now. If there was a physical embodiment of her, I'd walk right up to her and punch that ***** right in the mouth.

The terrain in this area is more or less comprised of about 6" to maybe 1.5' of topsoil on top of a solid layer of limestone. This lovely combination allows for extremely slow drainage after it rains.

That, and we have one 13' drop about 65% complete and we're working on another line that will be comprised of 4 dirt doubles, that we need to get finished first.

And a bit OT, what happened to the thread layouts? Why did they get changed from multi pages, to just one big ass long page that you have to scroll down forever to get to the last post? This thread used to have four pages. Now it's just one...with all 80 replies on it.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

RMB- I feel your pain man. I got my yard to a point where I was able to ride and enjoy with additions to come. Hell no it started raining and 2 weeks down the line and guess what? Still farkin raining. I have clay with hardpack on top so I have been given an unexpected koi pond at my berm. All building has ceased and I was just gettin a couple more features done. It takes abouot 4 days before the ground is ridable. 
The good side is I stipped my fully to try my hardtail out again and decide on some parts. Best descision I have made in a long time as I have been doing about 2 hours a day on the streets, working on my skillz. Just got my wheelies down, bunnyhops are way better and manuals are getting better. 
Good luck with the weather you got insane stuff going down thetre and thanks for the pics. I just put up a thread of my yard in progress. Not as big but I am learning.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

My yard so far. Was hoping to get more dirt and wood done this weekend but it looks like another wet one so I will be on the tarmac instead. I have picked up some really nice tips on making wooden transitions, could never figure out how to get the curve without using ply wood, so I may make one this weekend. Something portable.:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

juan pablo said:


> My yard so far. Was hoping to get more dirt and wood done this weekend but it looks like another wet one so I will be on the tarmac instead. I have picked up some really nice tips on making wooden transitions, could never figure out how to get the curve without using ply wood, so I may make one this weekend. Something portable.:thumbsup:


Hey Juan, 
Will the roof of that silver connex box/crate thing support a bike and rider? If so, that looks PERFECT for a little step up to drop off it. You could start up there by the road and get a nice little approach slope to it. Haha.

As far as not getting the curve w/o using plywood, do you mean the sides or the riding surface? If you're talking about the sides, one other way would be to get 2 wide boards (like 2x12s), lay them side by side, nail them both together with some short cross 2x4s. If they are 8 feet long, they will be equal to half a sheet of plywood. You would cut your transitions out of that.

Oh, and what body of water is that in the background of your first pic?

And thanks for the compliments of my stunts.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> Grip tape works pretty good but it tends to be expensive. The least expensive method I've come across is cheap, flat, petroleum based paint mixed in with some sand. The paint will protect it from moisture on the top and the sand provides the grip.
> Plus, just slathering the paint across the decking will cover more area quicker than cutting and pasting the grip tape on.
> 
> nail down chicken wire works great


----------



## trek430032 (Mar 11, 2009)

this thread makes me happy.going to do some volunteer work on our local free ride place.its small but its gonna be grat when we get it finished.keep up the pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

ridefreeride said:


> nail down chicken wire works great


I've thought about that but the potential longevity of it (or lack thereof) has scared me away from it. 
The part of the wire that is between the nails where you would nail it down will be under some pretty good torsional and shear stress from the tires rolling across it. The farther apart the nails are, the weaker the 'uncinched' wire in between them will be. Plus, when it does tear apart, you'll still be left with all those nails stuck in your decking.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

latedropbob said:


> clock, you always gotta one up everybody? AZ represent!


Gimme a few weeks to get my DJ line open and finish building our big drop and we'll see who's one-upped. HA!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Enjoy:

The outcome of our dedication :]


























Shovels only hahah

Here's a link to my album if you want to see a few more...

https://iggz.pinkbike.com/album/Locs-on-Spokez/


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

We finally got to field test the new DJ line. While it isn't (and won't be) as elaborate as likemybike's, it's still quite fun. Consider it like the Death Star in ROTJ; fully operational, but still not complete.
We currently have a fully dirt double (the first), a small wood kicker (filling in for the planned DJ) as part of a step down (natural terrain), then a wood kicker next to the small creek. The creek will be part of the gap (creek is only about 3 feet wide).
I'll just post pics of the dirt double for now. I'll try to get some more pics tomorrow if I make it back out there. We hit it today for the first time. It's very smooth. 
This is a far head on view. I used the spool as a reference to pics earlier in the thread. You come off the Elbow Drop, cut left right there at the spool and you have the perfect speed to clear the gap.









Sorry about the crappy photo quality. The flash stopped working after the pic above, for some reason. GRR.
Closer head on view. As mentioned, we still need to fill in some spots with dirt. Pallets were put there to fill the spots where we excavated the dirt, but the excavated spots also serve as drainage ditches.









It's about a 9 foot gap. Launch is about 3.5 feet tall. Not that big, but it still has a tiny pucker factor. Not to mention it's quite fun. Once again, like the spot where the pallets are, the pit in the gap there is serves as a drainage ditch. We'll probably wind up digging one all the way to the creek. We'll also probaly put that other board up next to the one already up, and finish filling it in. And no, that stick isn't propping up the other board. Haha. It just happened to be laying there. 









Ok. I'm pooped and I'm off to bed. I'll also try to get some video footage tomorrow.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

@ilikemybike:

All that beautiful sculpting was shovels only??! DAAAAAAMN. ?Amazing work - there's love in there for sure.

The DJ scene is huge here in the UK - I used to live & work near Wisley trails. Google it if you have a mo. I didn't (still don't) have the balls to hit the big stuff but I was happy to be able to muck about on the mid-size rollers & berms. The local kids there tear it up like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## fivefivenine (Sep 24, 2009)

This is crazy cool... article on back yard specials...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

fivefivenine said:


> This is crazy cool... article on back yard specials...


I see you got my PM. Hopefully you can get something going. There are plenty of them to do a story on.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, all these wooden structures look like wayyyy too much work for what their worth. Fun and cool, but could be spent on more "fun efficient" trail work


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Man, all these wooden structures look like wayyyy too much work for what their worth. Fun and cool, but could be spent on more "fun efficient" trail work


Did it ever occur to you that we have limited land space and can't make a 'fun efficient' trail?
Do us a favor and keep your suggestions and ideas to yourself. We don't care.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Any good sites w/ how to build these? specifically making curves on skinnies, ramps, and berms?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> Did it ever occur to you that we have limited land space and can't make a 'fun efficient' trail?
> Do us a favor and keep your suggestions and ideas to yourself. We don't care.


Wow, what's with the lip? Just posing an idea. I even complemented the stuff that's been built and posted, just questioned the motivation I've ridden where's there's limited space, I know what can (and should) be done. Quiet your ego next time hmm? No need to get all butt-hurt.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wow, what's with the lip? Just posing an idea. I even complemented the stuff that's been built and posted, just questioned the motivation I've ridden where's there's limited space, I know what can (and should) be done. Quiet your ego next time hmm? No need to get all butt-hurt.


Well your post had no compliments other than 'fun and cool', but you followed right up with a critique (which to me cancelled out your compliment).
You also said they look too much work for what they're worth. How do you know what they're worth? AFAIC, I've had quite a lot of fun with, and gotten quite a bit of satisfaction out of building my stunts as well as riding them. I can't speak for all other stunt builders but I'm going to guess that they've enjoyed building their stunts too. 
As far as the motivation goes, when you live in an area dominated by racerboy weight weenies who are resistant to anything other than 'more boring than watching paint dry' XC trails, you have to work with what space you can find (even if it's only two acres).
I've been pushing to get a freeride trail (or even section of a trail) built on an existing trail system or land plot here for almost three years...to NO avail.


----------

